# Saana nandito ka...



## Neophytus

Hi all! again,

I would appreciate for anyone to translate these phrases into English for me..

Saana nandito ka. Kung alam mo lang yung effecto na binibigay mo saakin


Thanks in advance!


----------



## rockjon

It roughly means to me:
Hopefully, you are/were here. If you only knew the effect that you give me.

Sana : enclitic meaning hopeful or hopefully
nandito: typically means can be found here, but here it means here
kung: means if 
alam: verbal root of malaman, to know. 
lang: enclitic meaning only
effecto: effect
na: acts as a linker here meaning that
binibigay: present tense of ibigay, to give. 
mo: you
sa: super Tagalog preposition: can mean at, of, to, for, etc. depending on context
akin: me 

Hopefully, I'm right about this.  I'm not a native speaker in Tagalog.


----------



## niernier

rockjon said:


> It roughly means to me:
> Hopefully, you are/were here. If you only knew the effect that you give me.
> 
> Sana : enclitic meaning hopeful or hopefully
> nandito: typically means can be found here, but here it means here
> kung: means if
> alam: verbal root of malaman, to know.
> lang: enclitic meaning only
> effecto: effect
> na: acts as a linker here meaning that
> binibigay: present tense of ibigay, to give.
> mo: you
> sa: super Tagalog preposition: can mean at, of, to, for, etc. depending on context
> akin: me
> 
> Hopefully, I'm right about this.  I'm not a native speaker in Tagalog.



Great detailed explanation.



Neophytus said:


> Hi all! again,
> 
> I would appreciate for anyone to translate these phrases into English for me..
> 
> Saana nandito ka. Kung alam mo lang yung effecto na binibigay mo saakin
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



**This should be "sana" not "saana". It means "I hope"

**Effecto is not spelled that way in Tagalog. We spell it as "epekto" which means "effect" in English.

**sa akin. These are two separate words. Explanation was already given by rockjon.

The translation is:
*I hope you were here. If you only knew the effect you are giving me.

*Or another way of saying this is,

*I hope you were here. If you only knew how you affected me.*


----------



## Cracker Jack

Neophytus said:


> Hi all! again,
> 
> I would appreciate for anyone to translate these phrases into English for me..
> 
> Saana nandito ka. Kung alam mo lang yung effecto na binibigay mo saakin
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I wish you were here. If only you knew how your effect on me...


----------



## Wacky...

"I *wish* you were here."

I think this one sounds better, doesn't it?


----------

